# Square Mile Day



## Outlaw333

Right then guy's lets get planning the next leg of the tour!


----------



## lookseehear

Count me in


----------



## garydyke1

......boom!


----------



## Outlaw333

Gigedy!!


----------



## Outlaw333

You in for this one Mike?


----------



## Outlaw333

haha sorry for the 'Gigedy', Gary said boom and that was all I could think of to reply. I fell asleep watching Family Guy last night..


----------



## fatboyslim

Obviously I'm in and you were too impatient to wait for me to make this thread!

I'll still email or do you want to do that too Nick lol


----------



## MikeHag

I've already been, mate, although it wasn't the same sort of event. If I had the spare time or money I'd gladly go back because if Mr Hoffmann/Ms Moldvaer are up for this then you will have a stunning time. It's very different from how I imagine Has Bean to be... I believe Square Mile is more of a wholesale roaster and their customer-facing side is fairly small, but I know they have some cutting edge gadgetry going on there - some bespoke stuff that isn't available to buy - so that alone would be great to see... and then there's the sheer brilliance of the team they have there.

But opening the business (Habitat Cafe) takes precedence. I've even had to turn down Dale's offer of a day at the towers - which I promise you, almost killed me! All these things will have to wait. Work comes first


----------



## beebah

Would there be space for a newbie? If there is then I'd be really interested.

Nick


----------



## Outlaw333

fatboyslim said:


> Obviously I'm in and you were too impatient to wait for me to make this thread!
> 
> I'll still email or do you want to do that too Nick lol


hehehe! Sorry Batman:cool: I just got a bit caught up in all the excitement..


----------



## Monkey_Devil

I'd be up for this! Interesting to get some lessons from a different team!


----------



## fatboyslim

Message sent to Mr Hoffman, lets see what comes back


----------



## jimbow

+1 for another new one depending upon the date.


----------



## RoloD

me too...........


----------



## fatboyslim

Danm has also expressed interest in attending this day.


----------



## MikeHag

fatboyslim said:


> Message sent to Mr Hoffman, lets see what comes back


Suggest always using two 'N's in his name to curry favour


----------



## SlowRoast

Ooh, big fan of Square Mile here. +1!


----------



## Earlepap

Ditto. Live pretty close to them.


----------



## Outlaw333

MikeHag said:


> Suggest always using two 'N's in his name to curry favour


Ah yes, I have heard that currying James Hoffmanns favour is the best way to win him over


----------



## MikeHag

Not sure, but seems so few spell it correctly that you'll immediately endear yourself more by getting it right.

James is a member here, btw.


----------



## Outlaw333

Really?? What's his user name and does he ever post? Oh yeah, actually I do seem to remember him posting something months ago!

That would make correspondence far easier if we could all chat on here!


----------



## Obsy

Am interested in this. Yeah I saw on twitter his remarks about a journalistic piece spelling his name wrong several times.


----------



## Outlaw333

Batman, have you heard anything back yet?


----------



## Outlaw333

Silly question really, you would have reported back if you had!


----------



## pendragoncs

Count me inn!

I'm also sure I read in the forum rules that organising a trip guarantees you a place on the next one? ;o)


----------



## fatboyslim

Ok we have a problem, so far we have 13 people interested in going. Based on the Extract and Has Bean days I think numbers will be limited.

I wouldn't like to say who goes and who doesn't but lets wait to see what James Hoffman*n* says.

Perhaps we could organise two days?


----------



## pendragoncs

If its anything like the HasBean day once you get the OK and get a date and price you'll have few more who can't make it and should be able to get the numbers you require......anyone interested after that can be reserves as you'll no doubt get 1 or 2 who can't make it closer to the date.

Also if the demand is there...i wouldn;t worry too much about doing the whole what dates are best as you'll never get a date suitable for everyone.....just get dates suitable to SQM, and yourself off course.


----------



## Daren

Ooo ooo.... Why didn't I see this earlier!!!!

Can you add me to the interested list! Not to far from me and I might even be able to make it this time!


----------



## carbonkid85

Me too please.

It'd be awesome to go somewhere local and not to have to get up at stupid o'clock this time...!


----------



## Outlaw333

I'm in the states between 20sep and 10oct, I really really hope it doesn't fall in that time period..


----------



## James Hoffmann

I haven't received any emails - though it may have gone to [email protected] that goes to someone else first.

If someone wants to email james at square mile coffee dot com then I can respond. I'll be absolutely honest and say that this would be tricky in the short term as our workload is pretty crazy right now. If a month or two from now suits then maybe we can do something.

Let me know what kind of thing you'd be interested in and we'll put together a counter offer!


----------



## Outlaw333

How did you happen upon this thread James? Are you a Lurker, or was it a tip-off?!

That sounds great anyway! I would say more but Mark might tell me off again, it's his turn to organise!


----------



## fatboyslim

Ha ha ha I wouldn't dream of telling you off Nick/Robin. I did indeed send the mail to [email protected]

I wanted to suggest the end of September but you'll be in US Nick.

We could do before but it'll just cost me more









I'll send you an email tomorrow James unless Nick really really wants to...


----------



## Outlaw333

Whats the difference on price Batman?


----------



## jimrobo

This sounds amazing! It's probably a bit far for me though. And it seems you have a pretty full list already!

I look forward to hearing all about it though and being extremely jealous!!!


----------



## fatboyslim

Outlaw333 said:


> Whats the difference on price Batman?


Well after the 20th September I will live in London so it'll just be a tube journey.

Before that date I'll live in Yorkshire so it'll be a costly weekend trip...

How should we play this Nick? Can't you delay your trip by 3 days









Stupid work firewall blocks gmail so will have to wait till I get home to send James an email.


----------



## garydyke1

We should consider making a full day of it, Would be cool to chat coffee geekery maybe over a meal and drinks afterwards?


----------



## Outlaw333

fatboyslim said:


> Well after the 20th September I will live in London so it'll just be a tube journey.
> 
> Before that date I'll live in Yorkshire so it'll be a costly weekend trip...
> 
> How should we play this Nick? Can't you delay your trip by 3 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid work firewall blocks gmail so will have to wait till I get home to send James an email.


Aaah, I see.

Flights are booked there is always after I get back?? or you could just go without me and put up with the ghosts i send to haunt you!


----------



## Outlaw333

garydyke1 said:


> We should consider making a full day of it, Would be cool to chat coffee geekery maybe over a meal and drinks afterwards?


Definately!


----------



## lookseehear

I'm not going to be in London as of the end of July but I'll only be in Kent and will be commuting in anyway. Would love to make a day of it!


----------



## James Hoffmann

I'm away most of September in Australia, Korea and Japan so maybe October is more likely as a potential month. I was passed the email today, and I will have a chat to people at work (John Gordon is on holiday, and I'd like to run it by him). I may not respond super quickly because of this stuff, in terms of something concrete. I will say that if we feel we can do something sufficiently interesting that works for a group (we don't have Steve's epic quantities of space) then we'd be up for it.


----------



## Outlaw333

Well I'm still here, my Denver trip was cancelled







never mind


----------



## fatboyslim

In preparation for Nick reviving this whole plan, could we get new numbers of people wanting to come.

Definitely count me in!


----------



## lookseehear

Obvs I'm still up for it!


----------



## carbonkid85

Yes please!


----------



## garydyke1

Let me ponder a while and think abo YES!!!!!!


----------



## pendragoncs

A yes from me.


----------



## Obsy

Big yes from me


----------



## Outlaw333

All comm's back up and running here(Stoke Rivers has been without a phone connection for a couple of days) so if we all get organised this end and I'll get on to The Hoff!


----------



## jimbow

Yes please!!!


----------



## fatboyslim

So far we have 8 which seems like an easily accommodateably number.

Get on it Nick!!!!


----------



## Outlaw333

Just had a quick chat with Flick at Square Mile, James is away all week apparently but she is going to catch up with him tomorrow and call me back with any info.


----------



## repeat

I'm interested if I can get the day off work.


----------



## RoloD

A definite yes from me


----------



## Outlaw333

I sent him a tweet a minute ago too but no reply yet, it's funny, I got an instant reply when I told him "Drinking your Wote Yirg with my eyes closed is like making love to the goddess of coffee in the garden of eden" a few weeks ago but something important like this and not a sausage!


----------



## Outlaw333

James, if you are reading this I'm only messin' and I understand you are probably very busy!


----------



## fatboyslim

....Lol! Nick you are genius!

If James is reading this...pretty please let us come taste your beans!

I promise we won't do any 70 second ristrettos.


----------



## Southpaw

After today's red brick I'd love to join you all - space permitting...


----------



## Earlepap

I'd still be up for it if possible.


----------



## garydyke1

A good pal of mine may also be up for this....obviously numbers permitting


----------



## Danm

Not been on much last few days but would still be on for this please guys.

Cheers


----------



## Outlaw333

I'm going to have to find out how many James can accommodate, I just hope he can squeeze everyone in!

No news today though I'm afraid.


----------



## garydyke1

*bump* ....


----------



## fatboyslim

*Cough*....looks at Nick....*Cough*

Do you need me to take the reins on this hot shot?


----------



## garydyke1

Cant let this slip away


----------



## fatboyslim

******************************<nick></nick>


----------



## fatboyslim

Revive this thread and idea?


----------



## aphelion

yeah, i'd be up for a tour


----------

